# GBR Died :(



## Bio-Gold (Jun 22, 2010)

I woke up this morning to find on of my German Blue Rams stuck onto the filter ...:'(. I bought the pair last Saturday from Franks and now only one of them is left...I'm not sure if it died from disease or starvation or harassment. Anyway I can tell? The stomach looked sort of bloated when I scooped him out. Should I do a huge water change due to the death of the fish? I have a 30 gallon.


----------



## PChrome (Aug 4, 2010)

More details regarding water chemical levels? Do any of his tank mates look sick or show any sign of stress or disease? Water change would be safe since you probably don't know how long the fish has been dead and it would have been deteriorating your water quality all this time, 50% water chance is what I do when fish die spontaneously.


----------

